# Sprayer - Strom vs Sprayer Plus 105EX



## Heelz (Aug 10, 2020)

I'm interested in a battery backup sprayer. Have been reading the forums and would like to upgrade. I've narrowed my choices to the following 2 and would like feedback.

Strom sold by GCI Turf Academy
https://gciturfacademy.com/product/qa101-strom-electric-sprayer-2018-model/

Sprayers Plus 105EX
https://www.sprayers-plus.com/products/105ex-effortless-backpack-sprayer/

I am interested in spraying herbicides and highly considering adding the N-Ext formulations. I am somewhat new to spraying having only experience this season. I have been reading this forum and watching youtube videos to pickup knowledge.

I would like to use the TeeJet nozzles. Does one of these sprayers more easily adapt to their nozzles and the DFW wand that is recommended to build. It appears to me that I would not need to build the entire wand with either purchase, but would appreciate a little guidance there as well to make sure I am selecting the correct parts.

First time poster so thank you for any feedback.


----------



## Mpow (Jun 7, 2020)

I use the 105EX, easily added on teejet nozzle and am happy with It. If I had to purchase again I would have considered a Flowzone instead.


----------



## Heelz (Aug 10, 2020)

@Mpow Why a Flowzone and any particular model?

For the TeeJet, do you just need the nozzle body, cap, and tips you desire to make for the 105EX?


----------



## bradleymichael (Jun 3, 2020)

I was also down to these 2 sprayers but chose the 105EX simply because the Strom sprayer was out of stock. The sprayer itself works great and the battery lasts forever it seems. My only complaint is that it is extremely difficult to get any left over product out of the sprayer. No matter how many times I refill with water and pump it through, I always seem to have some left in the tank. The design on the opening is not conducive to emptying the contents.

I use TeeJet nozzles on it as well and they fit really well. I'm not 100% sure but I don't believe the TeeJet nozzlies fit directly without some modifications to the wand. I could be wrong on that though, i'm sure others will comment if I am.


----------



## a_chan (May 4, 2020)

Heelz said:


> @Mpow Why a Flowzone and any particular model?
> 
> For the TeeJet, do you just need the nozzle body, cap, and tips you desire to make for the 105EX?


I've got the 105EX. I just dropped in the mesh screen and nozzle and it was good to go.


----------



## Mpow (Jun 7, 2020)

Heelz said:


> @Mpow Why a Flowzone and any particular model?
> 
> For the TeeJet, do you just need the nozzle body, cap, and tips you desire to make for the 105EX?


There are so many TeeJet nozzles you just have to size it right but it will fit. 
My experience using the 105ex: was hard to get all the residual product at bottom out until I turned the inlet valve to point all the way to the bottom. Not a big deal. What is annoying is cleaning - the design on top of the tank traps fluid so you can't just pour it out nice and clean. You have shake it out, or I have just stuck a hose in upside down to help clear out the top. It's a pain but not a deal breaker. The battery cover is not water right at all. I'm surprised the battery still works. 
105ex sprays well and I'm happy with it. I would have considered the flowzone sprayers because larger shoulder padding, better battery cover, stem holder, quick release stem and tip, and smooth top to allow clean out easier. All small details and may not be worth The extra money. Also I think they're back ordered for now.


----------



## Heelz (Aug 10, 2020)

I'm not opposed to the Flowzone and the more I read about it, the more I lean toward it.

Do most prefer the variable speed or the 2 fixed speeds? I'm sort of leaning to the Cyclone 2 speed because I'm thinking it will be easier to control the consistency of my sprays with fixed settings. I see the variable does not come with predefined settings so you would have to really dial in your calibrations.

What PSI do you put down Post-Emergents? Pre-Emergents? Fertilizers? N-Ext products? I've only been working with hand pump inferior products so everything went down the same pressure and same tip.


----------



## Buddy (Apr 23, 2018)

Heelz said:


> I'm not opposed to the Flowzone and the more I read about it, the more I lean toward it.
> 
> Do most prefer the variable speed or the 2 fixed speeds? I'm sort of leaning to the Cyclone 2 speed because I'm thinking it will be easier to control the consistency of my sprays with fixed settings. I see the variable does not come with predefined settings so you would have to really dial in your calibrations.
> 
> What PSI do you put down Post-Emergents? Pre-Emergents? Fertilizers? N-Ext products? I've only been working with hand pump inferior products so everything went down the same pressure and same tip.


I just got the Flowzone Cyclone 2 speed, and I am happy with it so far. Reason I went with cyclone is due to my lawn size, cost, amount of spraying I do mostly. The product is quality where it feels sturdy, strong solid materials as many have said. I like the various features it offers over some other sprayers, as I went back and forth several times on this or a 4gal pump sprayer. Glad I bought this. I've only sprayed once so far, and only downside I've noticed is the tank isn't marked for each gallon. Believe it has 2.5 gallon and 4 gallon, where the other day I needed 1 gallon to spray something. I could have missed it, but the only thing I have noticed thus far. I bought it from FarmChem, who had a cheaper price than I have seen elsewhere.


----------



## kclyki02 (May 13, 2019)

Flowzone and Strom are the same sprayers.

I have a Cyclone variable and if I was doing it again, I'd just get the 2 speed.

On the Flowzone to use Teejet you have to build an adapter but its only about 20 bucks in parts. You can find several how-to here on the forum or on the Youtubes.


----------



## jeffjunstrom (Aug 12, 2019)

bradleymichael said:


> My only complaint is that it is extremely difficult to get any left over product out of the sprayer. No matter how many times I refill with water and pump it through, I always seem to have some left in the tank. The design on the opening is not conducive to emptying the contents.


I second this complaint. My neighbors must think I'm doing some sort of rain dance every time I use the machine, since I'm trying to shake out the remaining liquid. I've started pumping through extra hose water to flush the system, and just accept the fact that whatever is left is diluted enough to not worry about.

The other complaint I'll register is that there are two contact points with your body at the base of the sprayer (where the sprayer meets your backside) that dig into your body. For me they fall right on the back of my hips, and over the course of a spray it gets really annoying (so much so that I've been known to put my non-spraying hand in between the sprayer and my body to get some relief).


----------



## Mpow (Jun 7, 2020)

jeffjunstrom said:


> bradleymichael said:
> 
> 
> > My only complaint is that it is extremely difficult to get any left over product out of the sprayer. No matter how many times I refill with water and pump it through, I always seem to have some left in the tank. The design on the opening is not conducive to emptying the contents.
> ...


I had the same issue with that Lower buckle strap poking my back, but realized you can swivel it outward onto base metal frame and problem solved. Bad design.


----------



## Troyman (Jun 15, 2020)

kclyki02 said:


> Flowzone and Strom are the same sprayers.
> 
> I have a Cyclone variable and if I was doing it again, I'd just get the 2 speed.
> 
> On the Flowzone to use Teejet you have to build an adapter but its only about 20 bucks in parts. You can find several how-to here on the forum or on the Youtubes.


I also bought the Cyclone 2V. I bought it on sale for $240 so it was essentially the same price as the dual speed. So far, my feelings on the unit are lukewarm

1. The variable speed is controlled by a completely variable dial - zero clicks - and no pressure indicator, so you have no clue as to what psi is being delivered and if you get it dialed in and then change it, good luck getting it back to exactly where you had it.

2. The tips are not suitable for lawn care as they are pressure washer tips and put out way to much volume of product and/or huge droplets.

3. One of the straps keeps wanting to twist under itself, so it has been a bit of a pain to put on. Perhaps that works itself out with some additional use.

4. I'm not digging the pressure washer style wand.

On the plus side, I still think the sprayer looks cool with the lime green highlights, the semi-translucent battery compartment and the white/clear hose. And it seems rugged enough.

I'm going to replace the wand with the DFW wand fitted with a CF valve, so I will basically be left with a tank and a battery powered pump that will put out only the psi of the CF valve. And it will cost me north of $80 when it comes time to replace that battery. Nevertheless, I am still hopeful that it will be a good setup once I get the DFW wand built and hooked up to the unit. The parts for the wand are in route. I'm going to try to add a quick connect to the wand and the Cyclone 2V so that I can maybe get some use out of the pressure washer gun, like applying soap to car if I decide to wash it by hand, or cleaning gutters, etc.

My recommendations to Flowzone.....

1. Provide an option/model that swaps the pressure washer style gun for a wand in the style of most other manufacturers that supply the lawn care industry and one that supports Teejet tips out of the box..

2. Have the unit provide some indication of the pressure the pump is producing, A gauge would be ideal. Alternatively maybe a dial with 15-20 click-settings would at least allow one to easily change settings back and forth. At a minimum, at least put some setting markings around the dial.


----------



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

@Troyman, good info you shared. May I ask what you don't dig about the spray wand? I'll say that it has been my biggest concern. I don't want to see it as a deal-breaker, but for $250-ish I'd hate to not be entirely satisfied.


----------

